# Is This A Good Deal On A Burris 2-7 x 35 Fullield II Scope



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Burris said the about the only way I could void the transferable warranty would to take it apart and try to repair it or hit it with a hammer
Burris Fullfield II 2x-7x-35mm matte Ballistic Plex $85 shipped - Page 1 - AR15.COM


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Nobody answered and it says sold.

I would have passed and looked for a new one.

I know there's a warranty, but I still shy away from dented scopes. Might be complications I don't need. I'd save a few more bucks and get a new one or watch for a good-looking used one on e-Bay.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Flea Bay has lots of fake scopes on it. So does Amazon.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, I've never seen any fake used Burris scopes on e-Bay and I've bought and sold a lot. 

Just choose a used one with good pictures and you could probably see a fake if you came across one.

The key things on e-Bay are buy from sellers that look good, have good feedback and most of all.......pay with a credit card so you can do a chargeback and get your money back if everything else goes wrong.


----------

